# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Blended Rate Formula

## Josh_123456

Could someone please help me with a formula

If I have

100,000 at 7%
and
15,000 at 11%


what would be the rate of the total debt 115,000


thanks

Josh

----------


## starguy

> Could someone please help me with a formula
> 
> If I have
> 
> 100,000 at 7%
> and
> 15,000 at 11%
> 
> 
> ...



try this
=(100000*.07)+(15000*.11)

----------


## Josh_123456

I tried an online one and this was the result

100,000 at 7 %

and

25,000 at 9 %

equals a blended rate of 125,000 at 7.4 %


So I am trying to figure how to build this into a formula.

Thanks for trying

Josh

----------


## BigBas

Assuming A1 has the first amount, B1 the first rate and A2 has the second amount, and B2 has the second rate, this formula will give you the blended rate:

=((A1*B1)+(A2*B2))/SUM(A1:A2)

----------


## Josh_123456

Thank you,

it works great

----------

